# Technology for Country Folk



## Willhound (Dec 22, 2005)

I came across this and it just killed me!  :lol:  I had to share it. The original was a lot longer but the rest wasn't related to wood burning, and it also would have been difficult to see. If anybody wants the original e-mail or PM me and I'll send it to you.

Willhound


----------



## Roospike (Dec 22, 2005)

That was cute WH


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 22, 2005)

I seen that before.


----------

